# Suche leistungsfähiges Business-Laptop



## boober (25. April 2018)

*Suche leistungsfähiges Business-Laptop*

Moin liebe Gemeinde,

bin auf der Suche nach einem guten und leistungsfähigen Business-Laptop. Da mir selber für mein Anforderungsprofil der nötige tiefe Einblick fehlt, hier mal die Frage an die Profis:

a) Budget: ab 1.500,--
b) Anwendungsbereich: Office, Texterkennung, OCR, Bildbearbeitung
c) Größe: wenns geht zwischen 14 und 15 zoll (keine 17 zoll Ochsen, ich bin oft unterwegs)
d) Bildschirmauflösung: FHD reicht mir
e) wenn möglich Matt
f) es sollte schick aussehen (bin oft vor Ort mit Kunden im Meeting. Wenn man da so einen hässlichen Würfel auspackt, ist das immer irgendwie peinlich. Ich hätte es gerne in schick)
g) GANZ WICHTIG: Thunderbolt 3

Die Thunderbolt 3 Schnittstelle ist in der Tat sehr wichtig, da hierüber das Laptop an eine Dockingstation angeschlossen werden soll (2 Monitore, etc.) im Büro. Keine proprietären Dockingstations. 

Was haltet ihr hiervon:
Dell Precision 5520 Core i7-7820HQ, Core i7-7820HQ, 8GB RAM Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

plus der Dell Dockingstation TB16
Dell Thunderbolt Dock TB16, 240W Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Bin gespannt auf eure Kommentare zu dem (für mich) doch recht kniffligen Thema.

LG
boober


----------



## shorty1990 (25. April 2018)

*AW: Suche leistungsfähiges Business-Laptop*

Moin boober,

also ich hatte bis jetzt immer nur schlechte Erfahrungen mit Dell gemacht.
Die Verarbeitung war meiner Meinung nach grottig.....ich erinnere mich an haufenweise überhitzende Grafikkarten bis zum Tod des Gerätes.
Ist zwar schon ein paar Jahre her(da kann sich in sachen Verarbeitung auch was geändert haben).
Mittlerweile kaufe ich fast nur noch Lenovo Produkte ein. Gut.....als die Thinkpads noch von IBM Produziert wurden war die Qualität natürlich noch um weiten besser, jedoch bin ich immer noch sehr zufrieden mit den Geräten.

Was hälst du von diesem Gerät(Dockinstation gibts da auch):

ThinkPad T580 | Business-Notebook mit 27 Stunden Akkulaufzeit | Lenovo Germany


----------



## DerFakeAccount (25. April 2018)

*AW: Suche leistungsfähiges Business-Laptop*

Moin,

ich kann über Dell (Latitude & XPS) Laptops absolut nichts schlechtes sagen.
Habe in meiner letzten Firma die letzten 3,5 Jahre über 450 Stück per Dell Premier gekauft.
Davon hatten nur 2 Stück direkt beim Auspacken Probleme gemacht, Tastatur nicht sauber verbaut und einmal Display im Eimer.
Ansonsten gab es generell wenig Probleme mit den Teilen.

Hab hier schonmal die wichtigsten Filter gesetzt, Dell, ab 1400€ und Thunderbolt Notebooks mit Hersteller: Dell, Anschlüsse: Thunderbolt 3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Da findest du Laptops ohne Ende.


----------



## boober (25. April 2018)

*AW: Suche leistungsfähiges Business-Laptop*

Also diese Lenovo ThinkPad's ... naja Design stand da halt nicht ganz oben auf der Flipchart. Auch wenn die sicherlich von der Leistung her gut sind. 

Gibt es noch andere Hersteller, die vernünftige Laptops in dieser Klasse bauen?


----------



## Abductee (25. April 2018)

*AW: Suche leistungsfähiges Business-Laptop*

HP Elitebook Folio (12")
Produktvergleich HP EliteBook Folio G1, Core m5-6Y54, 8GB RAM, 256GB SSD M.2 NVMe, HP EliteBook Folio G1, Core m7-6Y75, 8GB RAM, 512GB SSD, 3840x2160, Windows 10 Home, HP EliteBook Folio G1, Core m7-6Y75, 8GB RAM, 512GB SSD, 3840x2160 (X2F49EA#ABD), 

HP Elitebook x360 (13")
Produktvergleich HP EliteBook x360 1030 G2, Core i5-7200U, 8GB RAM, 256GB SSD (Z2W63EA#ABD), HP EliteBook x360 1030 G2, Core i5-7200U, 8GB RAM, 256GB SSD, LTE (Z2W66EA#ABD) | Geizhals Deutschland

Oder HP Elitebook 840 (14")
Produktvergleich HP EliteBook 840 G5, Core i5-7200U, HP EliteBook 840 G5, Core i5-8250U, 8GB RAM, 256GB SSD (3JX66EA#ABD) | Geizhals Deutschland

Wenn du viel unterwegs bist würd ich den mit 12" nehmen.

Von Lenovo das X1 Yoga gibts auch in Silber.
Produktvergleich Lenovo Yoga 720-13IKB silber, Core i5-8250U, 8GB RAM, 256GB SSD (81C3008RGE), Lenovo Yoga 720-13IKB silber, Core i7-8550U, Lenovo Yoga 920-13IKB silber, Core i5-8250U, 8GB RAM, 256GB SSD (80Y80029GE), Lenovo Yoga 920-13IKB silber, Co


----------



## taks (25. April 2018)

*AW: Suche leistungsfähiges Business-Laptop*

In was Unterscheidet sich denn dein genannter Dell designtechnisch von den Thinkpads 

Mir persönlich sind Leute mit Thinkpads sympatischer als solche mit MacBooks ^^


Spoiler



Thinkpad = Techniker mit Knowhow
MacBook = Oberflächlicher Verkäufer
Aber ist nur meine unobjektive Meinung ^^



Qualitativ würd ich zu Lenovo raten, die letzten ~5 FertigPCs/Laptops die ich gekauft habe kamen von denen und hatte keine Probleme


----------



## boober (26. April 2018)

*AW: Suche leistungsfähiges Business-Laptop*

@Abductee: Vielen Dank für die Zusammenstellung. Dies hat mich auf einen weiteren Laptop gebracht: HP ZBook 14u G5

Produktvergleich HP ZBook 14u G5, Core i7-8550U, 16GB RAM, Dell Precision 5520 Core i7-7820HQ, Core i7-7820HQ, 8GB RAM | Geizhals Deutschland

Der HP hat sogar noch einen SmartCard Reader, den ich tatsächlich ziemlich häufig brauche und derzeit immer extern benutze. Was meinst du zu dem HP?


@taks: Ich empfehle das Buch von Sir Peter Ustinov "Achtung! Vorurteile". Grundsätzlich eine Korrelation anzunehmen, dass jeder der Wert auf Design und Äußeres legt, oberflächlich ist, sagt viel über das eigene Wesen aus. Oder war es der Versuch einer Selbstrechtfertigung? Jedenfalls habe ich in meinem Post nirgends ein MacBook erwähnt. Ich hatte schon einige Thinkpads in der Hand und fand die vom Design her mäßig. 

Übrigens, anzunehmen, dass Lenovo qualitativ besser ist, nur weil die letzten Laptops alle keine Probleme hatten, scheint etwas kurz gesprungen. Auswahl der Datenbasis?



taks schrieb:


> In was Unterscheidet sich denn dein genannter Dell designtechnisch von den Thinkpads
> 
> Mir persönlich sind Leute mit Thinkpads sympatischer als solche mit MacBooks ^^
> 
> ...


----------



## Abductee (26. April 2018)

*AW: Suche leistungsfähiges Business-Laptop*



boober schrieb:


> Der HP hat sogar noch einen SmartCard Reader, den ich tatsächlich  ziemlich häufig brauche und derzeit immer extern benutze. Was meinst du  zu dem HP?



Wir kaufen sehr viele HP Elitebooks und sind im Vergleich zu den Lenovos Thinkpads damit auch sehr zufrieden.
Das aktuelle Studio kenn ich noch gar nicht, der Vorgänger war deutlich dicker und eigentlich eine mobile Workstation.
Ich würd generell aber keinen Laptop kaufen der nicht irgendwo vernünftig getestet wurde. Schwarze Schafe gibts bei jedem Hersteller.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (26. April 2018)

*AW: Suche leistungsfähiges Business-Laptop*



taks schrieb:


> In was Unterscheidet sich denn dein genannter Dell designtechnisch von den Thinkpads
> 
> Mir persönlich sind Leute mit Thinkpads sympatischer als solche mit MacBooks ^^
> Thinkpad = Techniker mit Knowhow
> ...



Aha, und wie stufst Du dann Leute ein, die mit einem Asus, Dell oder HP Laptop kommen?

Zum Thema, ich nutze in der Uni einen Dell Latitude und habe bisher damit keine Probleme gehabt. Vor allem finde ich die Tastatur bei Dell sehr angenehm, in dem Bezug werde ich mit Lenovo nicht warm. 
HP hat selbst in den Elitebooks eine Zeit lang recht miese (dunkle und kontrastarme) Displays verbaut. Ob die jüngsten Modelle da besser sind, weiß ich nicht - ich vermute aber. dass HP in dem Punkt etwas nachgebessert hat, die Konkurrenz schläft schließlich auch nicht.

Auch noch eine Idee und etwas abseits vom Mainstream wäre das Toshiba Portege X30:
Toshiba Portege X30-D-121 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## boober (27. April 2018)

*AW: Suche leistungsfähiges Business-Laptop*

Abductee hat Recht. Ohne Test sollte man kein neues Hardwareding kaufen. Ich glaube, ich bleibe bei dem Dell. 

Bei HP, so meine Erfahrung, wird oft das eigene Süppchen gekocht, so dass man da wenig Interkompatibilität hat. Aber genau die will ich ja mit dem Thunderbolt 3 ja eigentlich haben.


----------



## Abductee (27. April 2018)

*AW: Suche leistungsfähiges Business-Laptop*

Die TB3 von den HP's die bei mir über den Schreibtisch gingen haben alle ohne Probleme funktioniert.
Da kamen die Treiber wo ich ein Dock angesteckt hatte sogar übers Windows-Update.


----------



## boober (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: Suche leistungsfähiges Business-Laptop*

Moin,

kurzes Update zu meiner Suche. Ich habe mich jetzt für einen XPS 13 9370 (Version 2018) entscheiden plus einer Dell Dock TB 16 (Thunderbolt Dock). 

Mein erster Eindruck:
Der Laptop selber ist sehr gut. Gute Leistungswerte für so ein kleines Ding. Das Display spiegelt ein wenig, aber immer noch im grünen Bereich. Lediglich unter Last (alle 4 Kerne sind ausgelastet bei fast 3 GHz) sind die Lüfter ein wenig nervig. Im normalen Office Bereich schweigen die Lüfter aber regelmäßig. Alles zusammen sehr angenehm das Teil. 

Nach der Installation aller Treiber hat auch die DockingStation TB16 tadellos funktioniert. Frei nach dem Motto: reinstecken und wohlfühlen. In Summe kann ich diese Kombination nur empfehlen. Ich werde das jetzt mal ein paar Monate testen und dann noch einmal meine Erfahrungen kurz mitteilen.

Gruß
boober


----------



## airXgamer (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: Suche leistungsfähiges Business-Laptop*

Danke für die Rückmeldung.



boober schrieb:


> Im normalen Office Bereich schweigen die Lüfter aber regelmäßig. Alles zusammen sehr angenehm das Teil.



Kurze Rückfrage:
Damit ist jetzt aber nicht gemeint "Sobald man einen neuen Tab öffnet geht er für 5sek an und dann wieder aus"? Sowas hatte ich schon bei einigen Herstellern und das nervt wirklich.


----------



## boober (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: Suche leistungsfähiges Business-Laptop*



airXgamer schrieb:


> Kurze Rückfrage:
> Damit ist jetzt aber nicht gemeint "Sobald man einen neuen Tab öffnet geht er für 5sek an und dann wieder aus"? Sowas hatte ich schon bei einigen Herstellern und das nervt wirklich.



Nein, so nicht. Das System ist sehr entspannt. Wenn die Lüfter angehen, laufen sie meist auch ein paar Minuten. Beim normalen surfen im Netz gingen die Lüfter bspw. gar nicht an (waren jetzt aber auch keine Seiten mit viel Werbung und animierten Filmchen und so - da kann es evtl. anders aussehen). Wie gesagt, in ein paar Wochen werden ich meine Alltagserfahrungen hier mal darlegen.

Gruß
boober


----------



## boober (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Suche leistungsfähiges Business-Laptop*

Nach ca. 2 Monaten wollte ich mal ein kurzes Update zu dem Laptop geben. Also für mich eines der besten Laptops die ich je hatte. System ist sehr schnell, der Bildschirm (FullHD) sehr gut, auch im freien. Die Tastatur hat einen guten Druckpunkt und trotz der sehr kleinen Größe des Laptops lässt sich sehr gut darauf schreiben. Der Akku hält im Office Betrieb locker einen Arbeitstag durch. Und das Touchpad ist extrem präzise. Alles in allem ein high-end Sahnestück.

Für mich noch wichtig war die Kompatibilität mit Thunderbolt 3. Ich habe ein Desktop-Setting mit zwei WQHD Monitoren, Logitech Funktastatur und Maus sowie diversen USB Geräten - alles an der DELL TB 16 Dockingstation angeschlossen. Funktioniert ohne Probleme. Einfach das Dock-TB3 Kabel an den Laptop im geschlossenen Zustand anschließen und er Laptop fährt hoch. Es kann dann im geschlossenen Zustand des Laptops gearbeitet werden. 

Da der Laptop nur USB-C Anschlüsse hat, benötigt man (noch) den ein oder anderen Adapter. Ein USB-C auf USB-Normal (weiß gerade nicht wie die Steckerbezeichnung ist) ist im Lieferumfang enthalten. Ich habe zusätzlich noch ein Adapter für HDMI (für das Anschließen an einen Beamer) sowie einen Hub mit div. Anschlüsse gekauft. Hier sollte man allerdings auf Qualität achten. Billige Produkte aus China haben hier nicht immer zuverlässig funktioniert. 

Die Lüfter gehen im normalen Office Betrieb nie an. Selbst bei einem HD Videostream (FussiWM lässt grüßen, wenn auch nur kurz für uns) blieben die Lüfter lautlos. Dies spricht für ein sehr gutes Thermalmanagement. Erst unter Last (bspw. einem Virenscann oder Windows-Updates oder längeren Installatione) springen die Lüfter an. Somit ist per se ein lautloses Office möglich. Auch die Dockingstation macht keine Geräusche.

Alles in allem sehr zu empfehlen, wenn man ein mobiles Büro sucht.


----------



## zael84 (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Suche leistungsfähiges Business-Laptop*

Ich hab das XPS 13  9370 mit dem WD 15 Dock, an dem 2 Monitore angeschlossen sind - bin als Power User mega zufrieden.


----------

